# Acceptance rate slow gooey death?



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

How low can the acceptance rate go before your deactivated? Who has the lowest and still driving?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I don't think they can or will deactivate you for acceptance rate. Someone on here has like 2% I think, don't remember who though.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kimoverman said:


> How low can the acceptance rate go before your deactivated? Who has the lowest and still driving?


They can Only Torture you with the Algorithm now.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They can Only Torture you with the Algorithm now.


Thank you...I was feeling like a bad girl. &#128587;&#127996;‍♀❤❤❤


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Kimoverman said:


> How low can the acceptance rate go before your deactivated? Who has the lowest and still driving?


Hi @Kimoverman, welcome to the forum. :smiles: Just a sec...










In Seattle, many drivers have a low AR rate and high cancel rate, partially due to an abundance of parents trying to put their kids into our cars because of a failed Uber platform launched in Seattle in 2017.

The Uber Teen Rider Platform.

https://www.geekwire.com/2017/uber-...en-rider-program-call-additional-protections/
Well as I said it failed when the drivers resisted, but Seattle parents still won't give up on it and constantly try and book rides for their kids. As a result, many drivers in Seattle constantly have refuse minors. It hasn't affected their ability to stay on the platform and as of today, all of these drivers are still on the road and making good money.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-cancel-rate.307264/page-2#post-4690097
https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-pro-beta.324616/#post-4954483
Hope this helps.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drivers cannot be deactivated solely on a low AR. There was a lawsuit against Uber a few years back and they lost miserably.

The courts declared that if a driver does not accept a ride, the pax is not inconvenienced to any way other than a few seconds delay, and therefore the company cannot punish a driver for ignoring rides.

However, if a driver accepts a ride then ignores them or cancels, then the pax gets unhappy and the evil driver is "damaging the brand" and can be punished.

I'm not gonna take the time to look up the lawsuit, you can do it yourself if you want. It was in CA.


----------



## Kimoverman (Oct 22, 2019)

Mista T said:


> Drivers cannot be deactivated solely on a low AR. There was a lawsuit against Uber a few years back and they lost miserably.
> 
> The courts declared that if a driver does not accept a ride, the pax is not inconvenienced to any way other than a few seconds delay, and therefore the company cannot punish a driver for ignoring rides.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the info.&#129303; Perfect.❤


----------

